# Hiya!



## KateMarie999 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello there!

My name is Katie, also known as KateMarie999 on a variety of sites. I am a fanfiction writer but I really want to write a novel one day. I'll probably ask questions pertaining to both my fanfiction and developing fiction stories. I'm 24 years old and I hope to one day become a TV writer or screenwriter or... just work in that industry doing something creative. I'm an ENFP 4w5 personality type on the Myers Briggs/enneagram and I use both for character creation. And speaking of, characters are my gift! They're my favorite part of any story, which is why I like a lot of TV shows but not as many movies. A good story is fine but give me characters to love (or love to hate) and I am a happy camper! I'm extremely good at coming up with characters of my own and everyone I know can attest that I'm likely to pepper them with questions just to make my characters' emotions more genuine. Right now I've got 6 characters I'm all ready to use but I haven't got a decent universe or story to stick them in. Expect questions about that! I'm hoping to pair up with one of you (or a bunch, I'm not picky and I love creative people) who has a talent in that just to brainstorm because I need serious help with world building.

I guess that's about it. Please don't hesitate to come to me about character creation because I've already coached a bunch of people on my methods and I think I did a pretty good job. Hope to hear from you all soon. :smile2:


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome Kate! Fabulous that you joined us.. Please explore and enjoy, If I can assist you, I would love that.. Hope to see you around.. write on..


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome and enjoy. Some of us are more sane than others and Madzbear keeps fish and sandwiches under his hat!! 

Enjoy and have a look around.

First job on the menu is to get ten posts under your belt, so have a look at the forum and maybe give some feedback or share some of your work.


----------



## MousePot (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Katie

Welcome to the forums! Lovely to hear that you are so up for some collab work, and this is certainly the place to come for developing a style or universe for some characters! It's also awesome to hear you are experienced with giving solid feedback for pieces, I shall be fascinated to see some of your thoughts.

Also a nice way to practice plot or situation writing would be the literary maneuvers that happen every month, there are are some great prompts for writing there ^^

Hope to see you around ^^


----------



## MadzBear (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Katie  welcome! Look forward to meeting some of your characters, I love reading something where by the end of it, I feel like I know this fictional person. It's definitely a talent to create something like that ^_^



By the way, it's mostly sandwiches in the hat, not fish xD


----------



## KateMarie999 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks, everyone! I need collaboration so badly! I've got characters all ready to go but they've been asking me to actually do something with them for a while and I haven't been able to find them a story. It's sad because I can fit them into any universe that's already established but not my own. Most frustrating feeling in the world. I can practically see the billboards for the film adaptation but I haven't got any story. If anyone can help, please don't hesitate to contact me! My co-author and I would be eternally grateful.

But enough of that.

Yeah my favorite stories are the ones where you feel like you know the characters in the end, which is why I worked so very hard on perfecting that part of writing while being terrible at pretty much everything else, sadly.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 25, 2015)

Kate, this sounds so intriguing... creating characters... breathing life into them with details, personalities... sorta like any art, the act of creating Is satisfying, and exciting... I can understand your eagerness to get started! Good luck...


----------



## joshybo (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the site, Katie!  Interestingly enough, I consider myself to be better at the story side of things than at character development, so your expertise will definitely come in handy.  If you're looking to get some practice in regard to your story-telling, be sure to check out our list of monthly *Challenges, Contests & Prompts*.  Working to build a story within a certain set of parameters (word count limitations, prompts, etc.) is a good way to hone your skills without worrying so much about developing a whole universe from scratch.  Plus you get the added benefit of receiving personalized feedback from a panel of volunteer judges.  Heck, you can even volunteer to judge a contest yourself, if you're so inclined.

In addition to all that, you can also post your own work to our creative boards.  There are many talented writers and poets on this site who are happy to offer their thoughts and feedback on your pieces.  Along those same lines, be sure to read and critique the work of others.  That's actually a great way to build some rapport with your fellow writers and encourage them to read your work, as well.  If you have any further requests or questions regarding the goings-on around here, feel free to shoot me or one of us Purple types (the Mentors) a PM at any time.  We're here to help in whatever way possible.  I look forward to reading your work!


----------



## Ariel (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Kate.  Everyone has already mentioned the Literary Manuvers.  It is a great challenge (I like judging it).  I think creating good characters is a talent.


----------



## Chaseanthemum (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey Katie and welcome


----------



## KateMarie999 (Aug 25, 2015)

Just an add-on, I am no poet. Please don't ask me to compose anything for you. It will come out sounding like a talentless Dr. Seuss. I do not have the gift.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Aug 25, 2015)

KateMarie999 said:


> Just an add-on, I am no poet. Please don't ask me to compose anything for you. It will come out sounding like a talentless Dr. Seuss. I do not have the gift.



You and I both, but hey, hang out here long enough and you might feel inspired. So welcom to the forum


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Aug 26, 2015)

Welcome! I'm an INFJ myself, and I also use the MBTI typing to help develop characters . Look forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## Darkkin (Aug 26, 2015)

Welcome to the forums.  I write and read for the sake of the story, if a character works their way under my skin, they have achieved something.  Personally, I lurk on the poetry threads writing like a demented Dr. Suess.  Good characters have much in common with good storylines, both are complex, a diverse set of traits and/or circumstances that combine to create the whole.  One thing to consider, since you do in depth profiles on your characters, is cause and effect.  Look at the personality, and consider possible events that could have contributed to development of certain traits.  Anchor your characters' pasts and extrapolate.


----------



## escorial (Aug 26, 2015)

View attachment 9454


----------



## KateMarie999 (Aug 26, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> Welcome to the forums.  I write and read for the sake of the story, if a character works their way under my skin, they have achieved something.  Personally, I lurk on the poetry threads writing like a demented Dr. Suess.  Good characters have much in common with good storylines, both are complex, a diverse set of traits and/or circumstances that combine to create the whole.  One thing to consider, since you do in depth profiles on your characters, is cause and effect.  Look at the personality, and consider possible events that could have contributed to development of certain traits.  Anchor your characters' pasts and extrapolate.



Ohhh yes, I do this quite a lot. I'm writing a 10 story series (on story 7 now) and my characters have very specific reasons for the way they act and who they are now. Including parental influences. There isn't an aspect of these characters I haven't double, triple, and quadruple checked. I'm all set in that department, believe me! 

Yeah demented Seuss can be fun but it isn't very abstract. I'm pretty sure I won't be lurking anywhere near poetry. It's the one kind of writing that I can't understand, be it reading or writing for it. Too many rules! Rules are boring.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Katie and welcome to the site.  

If you are interested, we do have a collaboration workshop board you may want to check it out.


----------



## Folcro (Aug 27, 2015)

Welcome, Kate,

It's refreshing to see someone who shares my appreciation for characterization in storytelling--- I've always asserted that it's the most important part of a story. No matter how flashy and detailed the dollhouse is, without the dolls it's useless.

I know that you will be an invaluable addition to our collaborative community.


----------

